# Big Boy - DONE DEAL



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

http://www.uprr.com/newsinfo/releases/heritage_and_steam/2013/0723_4014.shtml


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Could a big boy rumble the land again? Would be cool.


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

I think the plan is to have it running and in service by 2019.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I think it is cool and if they use it for passenger service they could make big bucks. It's cool watching the Virgina Museum of transportation doing this with the 611 and now UP with the Big Boy


----------

